# The bag is empty!?!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a 4 month old buckling that I bought for a sire...and No Jewels!!! At least his little man part sure feels empty!!! Is there still hope?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

His testicles should be well formed by now.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree... after banding several much younger! Gaaaaa! I just sold my other buck 2 days ago!!!#@%^$$%#@


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is he papered? if burdizzoed then he would still have a fully intact sack with nothing in it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My friend had this happened. Purchased a breeding buck - upon examination, he hadn't dropped his testicles. Unusual, but it does happen. They're not likely to be fertile when this happens, and are at a high risk for testicular cancer.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Doesn't sound good.  He likely has retained testicles. That can be genetic and you wouldn't want to use a buck with the issue. They also are likely to be infertile. I would contact the breeder and let them know. If they're a responsible breeder, they should offer a full refund or replacement.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say at his age, he has retained testicles. Had a friend experience this with a buck bought as a herd sire, he had one dropped.... expensive surgery to fully castrate him. 

Sorry but I do need to add in here that the FIRST thing I have always checked on newborn buck kids was that both raisins are in the sack from birth. Never had any that weren't there... shame on the breeder who sold him to you as an intact buck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah wasn't thinking about cripticords - that is also likely as stated by others


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Kylee and Liz...

I would definitely contact the breeder and let them know. If they are a respectful breeder They should take him back and give you a refund or do a fair trade for a buck that has all his parts... Just MHO...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a pic of one of mine at 2 1/2 months. They should be well formed by now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> That's a pic of one of mine at 2 1/2 months. They should be well formed by now.


What lovely green property you have! Gorgeous.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks. With all of the rain lately the grass is going crazy!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The breeder called me back..and I asked to just use one of her bucks. As for my little registered eunuch ...he may go on the "bar-B"...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The grass here is already browning up and dying here. I'm running the sprinklers like crazy. Most days its like full blown summer here, then out of the blue we have a tiny sprinkle of rain, not enough to even water anything though.
We had an earthquake here tonight, shook the house, a giant interstate 5 bridge collapsed, crazy going on out here!


But anyway, I'm glad the breeder will let you use their buck, though they should have either refunded you or gave you another buck that was usable.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Good!! Glad the breeder came through!


I haven't been able to plant my garden this year bc it's been so wet!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

milk and honey said:


> Thanks everyone! The breeder called me back..and I asked to just use one of her bucks. As for my little registered eunuch ...he may go on the "bar-B"...


Use of a buck once is not an adequate exchange for a buck you could use repeatedly...I hope you also got a refund.


----------

